# Dermal Anchor Piercings?



## Kymiie (Nov 11, 2011)

Anybody have any?
Where? X


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a friend who had one.
I believe it was on her neck, it fell out but she was talking about getting it re-done.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 11, 2011)

No. Do you? If so, where? Pictures?


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 11, 2011)

No me, not something I would consider doing. I know a few people that do have them...


----------



## Kymiie (Nov 11, 2011)

I got two today in my wrist! I love them they r pretty xx






Theres mine x


----------



## jaizei (Nov 11, 2011)

They look nice.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 11, 2011)

I know a girl that has two on her lower back. She is for sure a wild child!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Nov 11, 2011)

I know a girl who got one by her throat and another has the wrist ones but she had them removed because she had to wear gloves at her job and they would alway snag.

I have about 10 piercings myself but none of them are dermal maybe one day I will get horns  imagine a nurse with horns LOL


----------



## dmmj (Nov 12, 2011)

man those look uncomfortable but if you like them then more power to you, I don't think I would ever get one, I would be to worried about catching it on something.


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 12, 2011)

i tease my mother and tell her dad wants her to get a nose ring! none here.'lol'


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 13, 2011)

My friend has two in this location (picture from google)






I was a little skeptical when I heard she was getting them, but they look so pretty on her! She wears diamonds in them and it's actually very feminine. 
She did get one snagged on a washcloth once and has had a little trouble with it since.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 13, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> My friend has two in this location (picture from google)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that does look really feminine and I can imagine diamonds would look beautiful!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 13, 2011)

I saw something on google...not to steal your thread...
called scarring..
they cuts flesh out of your body and when it heals over you can see the image... 
i want it done! 
Heres a pic!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 13, 2011)

I am willing to get 2 tattoos, and nothing further,


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 14, 2011)

Ty. That is sick! 

Tattoos and Piercings are one thing! 
That is just barbaric! 

You might as well do that at home with a knife, as to go and pay a Â£100 for someone to cut your arm up!!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Nov 14, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Ty. That is sick!
> 
> Tattoos and Piercings are one thing!
> That is just barbaric!
> ...



I am all for self expression but I must agree scaring is just not safe.The risk of infection goes though the roof with so much exposed tissue.The nurse in me tells me this is a bad idea.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 16, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> I saw something on google...not to steal your thread...
> called scarring..
> they cuts flesh out of your body and when it heals over you can see the image...
> i want it done!
> Heres a pic!



You might enjoy a Lakota Sun Dance...


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 16, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> I saw something on google...not to steal your thread...
> called scarring..
> they cuts flesh out of your body and when it heals over you can see the image...
> i want it done!
> Heres a pic!



They use a brander to do this and it's something like what they use for cattle. It looks like the skin was cut out but it's actually burnt that's why they have the raised scar. Here in the U.S. they are done at colleges as a rite of passage into a fraternity or sorority


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 16, 2011)

sulcatababies1402 said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> > Ty. That is sick!
> ...


----------



## l0velesly (Nov 16, 2011)

I like the idea of hip piercings but yeah, clothes do seem to interfere with dermal piercings.


----------



## Kvoigt (Nov 16, 2011)

Kymiie said:


> Anybody have any?
> Where? X



i would like to get one i have a purple band tattoo for my wedding ring and i think it would b cool to have a diamond on that tattoo ring lol


----------

